# Sig Request



## tyuno123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Can someone make me a kewl anti-sora sig ?


----------



## Sstew (Nov 14, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a kewl anti-sora sig ?




You need to link us a picture with the image you want, and what text if any.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 14, 2008)

.

This maybe for a sig
Add a dark blue background 
And my name on the sig


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

I found it on google images, cropped it, resized it and umm... thta's it , so no credit for me.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

B-Blue all I see is blackness and a little yellow dot.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> B-Blue all I see is blackness and a little yellow dot.



lol

I can see it just fine...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> B-Blue all I see is blackness and a little yellow dot.



Lol I had too look pretty hard to make out what it was!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 14, 2008)

Had some time over so I made this:






Hope you like it.
Url: http://i33.tinypic.com/2dj5llc.jpg


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Killermech


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Had some time over so I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is awesomeness.
@B-Blue.. I cant see it . its just mist with a yellow dot.


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no problems seeing it....


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

I see it now!


----------

